# All-New 3SDM 0.06 Directional Wheels - Coming Soon



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

In case you missed the flurry of commotion on various social media outlets yesterday, 3SDM has finally announced their highly anticipated next wheel design.

Presenting the all-new 3SDM 0.06










- cast construction
- monoblock design
- 18" diameter
- 6-spoke 
- twisted style
- square or staggered fitments available
- *fully directional*

Final pricing and availability will be announced very soon, so please watch this space for updates! We will announce this information along with a pre-order opportunity as soon as possible!










That's right, 3SDM has defied all convention and has invested heavily to bring a fully directional cast wheel to market in available staggered fitments. This means that there are 4 different molds for this wheel instead of just 1 or 2 for other non-directional cast wheels. The directional design means all of the wheels will twist in the same direction when mounted to the vehicle, whether square or staggered fitment is chosen. 

- 8.5" width right-hand side
- 8.5" width left-hand side
- 9.5" width right-hand side
- 9.5" width left hand side

Directional wheels are more commonly seen in 2 or 3-piece wheels where just the centers can be changed within the same lips and barrels, however, this has rarely been done in a cast wheel before, and even less commonly in available staggered fitments.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

beautiful!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Man I'd be so down for a set of these as daily wheels. Then again...I don't drive my car daily. lol


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Do they act like fans to pull air out from under the car, or is the directionality purely cosmetic?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

JRutter said:


> Do they act like fans to pull air out from under the car, or is the directionality purely cosmetic?


Downforce :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I would probably roll with the wheels the other way (switch left and right)
I'd rather not the spikes "chop" forward
I know it doesn't matter because if I buy the wheels I can do whatever the f I want unless the bottom quote is true



JRutter said:


> Do they act like fans to pull air out from under the car, or is the directionality purely cosmetic?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

JRutter said:


> Do they act like fans to pull air out from under the car, or is the directionality purely cosmetic?


It is just cosmetic. 



NYCameron said:


> I would probably roll with the wheels the other way (switch left and right)
> I'd rather not the spikes "chop" forward
> I know it doesn't matter because if I buy the wheels I can do whatever the f I want unless the bottom quote is true


There is no specific requirement for which direction they must rotate. That is just done above in the photos for illustrative purposes, however, they will only be sold as directional sets in either of the 3 following configurations. 

- square 8.5
- staggered
- square 9.5


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

these came out in 1998 and were called GS-R Blades!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Maitre Absolut said:


> these came out in 1998 and were called GS-R Blades!


lol
time to go buy some 5x112 to 4x100 adapters :laugh:


----------



## 801_Bri (Jun 20, 2008)

Thinking these are going to be my next wheels :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> these came out in 1998 and were called GS-R Blades!


Yes but were they directional?


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice wheel.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Available fitments will be as follows:

5x100
18x8.5 et35
18x9.5 et35

5x112
18x8.5 et42
18x9.5 et40

5x120
18x8.5 et35
18x9.5 et40

Pricing will be $300 and $325 per wheel for the respective sizes.

Availability should be end of April, and we will announce a pre-order opportunity prior to that.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Forge US said:


> Available fitments will be as follows:
> 
> 5x100
> 18x8.5 et35
> ...


Damnit. And I had to spend money on you guys for the 0.05's :banghead::laugh:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

these look super rad :thumbup:


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Forge US said:


> Available fitments will be as follows:
> 
> 5x100
> 18x8.5 et35
> ...


And i thought I had already decided what i was getting with my tax return:banghead:

These are really nice!

I would love to see a PhotoChop on an A3 (red if you can )


----------



## 801_Bri (Jun 20, 2008)

BritBulldog said:


> And i thought I had already decided what i was getting with my tax return:banghead:
> 
> These are really nice!
> 
> I would love to see a PhotoChop on an A3 (red if you can )


Or black


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

The 3SDM 0.06 Official Pre-Order is now live!

A 50% deposit refundable will be required up front to reserve yourself a set of 3SDM 0.06 directional wheels on the very first container shipment.

The container is tentatively scheduled to arrive at the end of April. An exact date will be provided once finalized. Delivery date is subject to change due to wheel production time, transit time, customs clearance, etc. 

Fitment options are the following:

- square fitment directional 8.5" width all around - $1200
- staggered fitment directional 8.5" front, 9.5" rear - $1250
- square fitment directional 9.5" width all around - $1300

We will need all of the following information to process a pre-order:

- name
- telephone number
- e-mail address
- billing address
- shipping address (if different)
- wheel sizes, fitment, and specs to be ordered
- optional equipment like bolts, hub rings, locks, etc
- payment details (credit card or Paypal only)
- credit card number, exp. date, security code
- Paypal e-mail address

Shipping costs are additional, and will be calculated based on the actual shipping address.

If you are located outside of North America, please contact your nearest 3SDM importer/distributor.

All pre-orders must be submitted via telephone or e-mail. We will NOT accept pre-orders via forum PM. 

Cancellation of a standing pre-order and issue of a refund will result in losing your place in line. Resubmission of a cancelled pre-order will go to the back of the queue and be subject to fulfillment based on availability after all earlier orders are fulfilled.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

from the uk show ultimate dubs


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^ good. god. They are glorious!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Look good but I'd want to flip them so they look like blades


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Forge US said:


>


 I'm calling shenanigans.









That's just the same photo reversed! 

Sure, I get the point, but reversing the photo is just plain lazy. =Even the text is reversed, and even the oil-splatter pattern on the floor is the same but reversed... although -bizarrely- some of the oil splatter has been photoshopped OUT of the second one. 

















C'mon, guys!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

VWAddict said:


> I'm calling shenanigans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow. good eye!! Now I feel stupid!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


> from the uk show ultimate dubs


 now I has something to think about...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

NYCameron said:


> now I has something to think about...


 think more :laugh:


----------



## MillerMav (Sep 7, 2012)

Dear Lord..... 

(_goes on CL to sell kidney_)


----------

